# My colonoscopy report..



## 19600 (Jul 27, 2005)

Just wanted to report back about my colonoscopy which i had Aug. 10. I posted here and was terribly frightened..of every aspect.Prep was so simple. I was given Miralax (generic is Glycolax) to be mixed in 64 oz. of Gatorade. The Miralax had absolutely no taste. As was suggested, I began eating lightly a few days before so I had very little to dispose of (so to speak)I also had to take 4 Ducolax pills. The Gatorade i had was lemonade flavor and since it was a hot day anyway,I did not mind drinking it since gatorade was all it tasted like.I had the procedure in an endoscopy suite, not a hospital. It was calm, nurses were great as was the anesthesiologist. I was given Propofol (diprivan) and that was the best sleep I have had in months. Felt nothing,woke up feeling refreshed and sorry that my dream had ended.He removed 2 small polyps which were totally benign and not the kind that can even turn dangerous later on. The worst part of the entire event was worrying about before,and waiting for the letter telling me the pathology results. I am good to go for another 5 yrs.I have lots of health anxiety issues, and I honestly can say i would have this test again in a heartbeat. I was a total non event. Thank you to all for your support and encouragement..Ginger


----------

